# chin wound!



## CostaKapo (Apr 23, 2009)

This wound is already healed since it happened but my piranha had a huge gash in his chin....

pictures


----------



## sandman503 (Feb 10, 2009)

they heal fast thats for sure.


----------



## jman785 (May 8, 2005)

Expect more of this to happen. In nature most piranha are still as skittish as they are in the home aquarium, but there isn't a glass box around them for them to ram into or a heater to get burned on in the river







Chimples will come and go and more often, your fish will calm down but they will still have chimples.

No offense, but it seems your tank is a little cloudy. Maybe due to a recent feeding before snapping pictures, however I think you should do a WC (water change). Sorry to jump on your post


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

iwould just add a bit of salt with that one. hell be fine in a week or two.


----------



## CostaKapo (Apr 23, 2009)

jman785 said:


> iwould just add a bit of salt with that one. hell be fine in a week or two.


already did. Healed up real quick. less than a week


----------



## jman785 (May 8, 2005)

Yeah now that I said that, some pics are clear and some aren't, must be the flash







My bad.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about it too much. They heal and regenerate fins and body parts like Magic!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Looking at the first pic again. If that flap of skin heals into an ugly growth. Let me know, and I'll give you a step-by-step, on how to remove it without stressing the hell out of the fish.


----------



## jman785 (May 8, 2005)

Blue Flame,

Why not mention it here or start another post so we can all gain from the information


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

jman785 said:


> Blue Flame,
> 
> Why not mention it here or start another post so we can all gain from the information


Will do. I need to lay out the tools and take some pics first. Then I'll explain what I did.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Blue Flame said:


> Blue Flame,
> 
> Why not mention it here or start another post so we can all gain from the information


Will do. I need to lay out the tools and take some pics first. Then I'll explain what I did.
[/quote]

He already said it has healed fine. One last think I will say, it may be a bit obvious, but remove any sharp decor that could of done that to him unless it was just a bite to the wrong thing during feeding (Ive has that happen)


----------



## jman785 (May 8, 2005)

sean,

BF has another way to remove skin tags like the one in this thread, I mentioned why not share it with everyone so we can all benefit from the info...re-read the post.


----------



## CostaKapo (Apr 23, 2009)

Doesn't have a growth but it has a nice lookin scar.


----------

